# what AVR to get



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I currently have a Yamaha AVR running as a preamp , Still good but older, and I have all separate power amps ( 5 total) to power all my speakers, want something w good features and pre out to use with my HTPC via HDMI( my current AVR does not have HDMI) have the amps to do 7.1 or .2 or 9.1.. don't have to be new, just newer, was looking at ONKYO tx nr 818, or something like it, but always see which seems like a lot of problems with onkyo AVR's, ..... my Yamaha has never gave me any problems, just like the audessey setup better than the YPAO....so that being said, what should I get?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The biggest issue with newer AVRs is they are more and more like a computer and much more processing inside. HDMI unfortunately has it's issues and the HDMI boards can fail if not kept cool, and bad grounds on cable box can also cause it to quit and is not limited to Onkyo.
The 818 is a great choice as it has the highest level of Audyssey that's far better than YAPO


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

If you can find an 818, go for it. I have the newer version, the 929. It costs more but has integrated Bluetooth and Wifi. -neither of which I need. 

One difference between them and about the only thing I would caution you about the differences is the 929 dropped the HQ Vida video chip and runs just with Qdeo. I stream mkv files from a NAS over gigabit Ethernet (which is why I don't need the wifi) and have noticed less (zero) latency with the Qdeo. I had the 818 and that was the biggest operational problem - lip sync errors on mkv files. Each film was a bit different so I found myself constantly adjusting the Lip Sync delay - something that drove my wife nuts. 

That has gone away completely with the 929. If you stream full resolution lossless movies, I'd go for the 929. If your content is Blu-ray or just audio, the 818 will be awesome, if you can find one.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks...and yes do have a lot of MKV files( and also H264 and x264) that I watch, but don't plan on streaming them from my HTPC...its just my current set up cant do more than core of 5.1 or 7.1( optical) so need I guess HDMI, hope I don't run into any sync issues or handshake between my HTPC and AVR


----------



## Don Dadda (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi 

What speakers are you using? 

The onkyo is a different sounding amp to the yamaha. More on the bright side and depending on the sound nature of your speakers, could make things sound a little overly bright. 
So if you like what you are currently hearing but just want more modern features then maybe a newer yamaha or the yamaha's equivalent to the 818 would be better suited.

Just my thoughts


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been using various Denon AVRs for about 20 years and have had zero failures. For "almost new" check out Accessories4Less - factory refurbished at discounted prices:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I think receivers are a lot like TVs in how they are compared. 

In a store, you'll see 5-10 big screens lined up and hum & haw over which to choose. In reality, they all look good and will require some calibration to get them working properly in your home - just like running Audyssey (or YPAO) when you get home will change how they sound compared to listening to them with someone else's speakers in a showroom. 

If you were to split test and compare 3 of them in the same room with the same speakers, you MIGHT hear some actual slight differences (brightness, whatever....). But any single receiver at comparable price points will perform similarly and you'll likely be happy. 

Check the feature sets and I would suggest you get what you want based on the features you "want" and features you "must have" - in this market I'm not sure you'll really go wrong (short of a defective unit of course....) 

I did an A/B test of the Yamaha rx-a3030 and the Onkyo tx-nr929 and decided to go with the Onkyo because I preferred their sound field settings for theater over how the Yamaha operated. I much-preferred the look, feel and operation of Onkyo's on-screen menus (to me , the Yamaha reminded me of my 8-bit NES game console from 1990) and it was almost $1000 less for what I tested (with a meter) to be indistinguishable output levels. 

I would have been happy with the sound of either unit, but the Onkyo was better suited to my needs and my personality - and a much better price! So that's what I have and I love it. 

That said, if I had simply just bought the Yamaha, I would been happily using that right now instead. 

My 2 cents... 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> I have been using various Denon AVRs for about 20 years and have had zero failures. For "almost new" check out Accessories4Less - factory refurbished at discounted prices:
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/category/AVReceiver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


I'm in the same situation. I have an old Yamaha receiver, and I've been researching and asking for advice and probably will go for a Denon


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

alfa-74 said:


> I'm in the same situation. I have an old Yamaha receiver, and I've been researching and asking for advice and probably will go for a Denon


Have heard great things about Denon. Marantz, too. Would definitely have considered those if they were carried locally. We have a great local retailer that stands behind their products (www.visions.ca) far and above the manufacturer's warranty so I had to choose from their brands. That meant Yamaha or Onkyo. Tried both the rx-a3030 and the tx-nr929 (another advantage to shopping with a great local retailer - in-home comparison A/B testing of equipment. 

Love my new Onkyo. Still have a 20 year old Yamaha receiver that works great , but cannot play the new formats. 

Strongly considered the Emotiva separates but again went with the local shop. Good luck. I really don't think you can go wrong right now with these brands.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The 4311CI Denon receiver I believe have preamp outputs and I believe the ability to dedicate the internal amplifiers to zones 2-3 while your external amps can run the HT.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

gregsdouglas said:


> I think receivers are a lot like TVs in how they are compared.
> 
> In a store, you'll see 5-10 big screens lined up and hum & haw over which to choose. In reality, they all look good and will require some calibration to get them working properly in your home - just like running Audyssey (or YPAO) when you get home will change how they sound compared to listening to them with someone else's speakers in a showroom.
> 
> ...


Good post.


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

818 looks nice


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

well all the big sales are just days away( after reading about some issues with other onkyo models) I think I have changed my mind on the 818 and looking at getting a 929, is a bit more money but just don't want all the issues( and have not seen many if any ) with the TX NR 929, if someone knows of any please post them so I can be aware before I get one


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

FYI - Crutchfield has the 818 for $699 as does Amazon. The general consensus among those here who were very familiar said that a new 818 was nothing to be scared of. We found some RF-62 and RD-52 for less than the difference. If your budget will handle the difference on the 929 ($600) it will be a few years more modern.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

sgkent said:


> FYI - Crutchfield has the 818 for $699 as does Amazon. The general consensus among those here who were very familiar said that a new 818 was nothing to be scared of. We found some RF-62 and RD-52 for less than the difference. If your budget will handle the difference on the 929 ($600) it will be a few years more modern.


Shame I cannot afford the 929, they look very Impressive.:bigsmile::T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In some ways the 818 is superior to the 929 as it also has the HQV video processor chip regarded to be one of the best out there. The 929 dropped it.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> In some ways the 818 is superior to the 929 as it also has the HQV video processor chip regarded to be one of the best out there. The 929 dropped it.


would this difference be worth while to go for the 818 vs the 929, mainly I want something with XT32 and pre outs ( and HDMI as I don't have that now), all the wi fi and blu tooth and whatever the power differnces are ....is not something I need!


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

there are so few new stock NR-818 left that waiting too long to make up your mind and they will be gone.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

Well I just pulled the trigger and ordered a 818, it seems more comparable to the 929 than the 828, and I have enough power amps to run it @9.2...cant wait to get it, this will be my 1st time owning an AVR with audyssey 
, hoping it is all of the great things I read about it


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rselby said:


> Well I just pulled the trigger and ordered a 818, it seems more comparable to the 929 than the 828, and I have enough power amps to run it @9.2...cant wait to get it, this will be my 1st time owning an AVR with audyssey
> , hoping it is all of the great things I read about it


Yeah I just got the 818 is a great little powerhouse , I just need a pre amp for 9ch  . sadly I cannot afford a pre amp for a while.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

cool...is there anything that so far you really like or dislike about it?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

rselby said:


> cool...is there anything that so far you really like or dislike about it?


Not much except u need a pre amp for 9 channels(I cannot afford) it is a great receiver just make sure its properly ventilated mine is running fine so far I got it last week.:bigsmile:


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Not much except u need a pre amp for 9 channels(I cannot afford) it is a great receiver just make sure its properly ventilated mine is running fine so far I got it last week.:bigsmile:


I thought I read in the manual you can use zone 2 for 9 channel.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

It has been a few days with the TX-NR-818 and still getting used to it, but did not expect the video to be SO much better in color and quality than before( maybe mine just sucked and I didn't know it...lol) ...maybe it is because was getting signal to tv from HTPC with VGA before and now have HDMI, or maybe its the video processing in the onkyo....IDK?....BUT Im not liking the only 12 volt trigger is a zone 2 and zone 3...to use the 12v trigger u must use one of these, and in turn audyssey turns off the zone 2 and 3 when doing its thing( just have to unplug the trigger when running audyssey) so my external power amps can be on....Im happy so far...and have not even ran the audyssey setup yet!, hopefully it wont disappoint!


----------



## busen19 (Apr 1, 2009)

I was kind of in the same situation as you and decided to sell my separates and "simplify" I ended up ordering an Emotiva Fusion 8100. It's down on features but hopefully up on SQ and has integration with REW!


----------



## sgkent (Aug 19, 2012)

our sound with the new 818 receiver and some Klipsch RF62, RC-52 and 15" KLH plus some other side and back speakers is outstanding. The difference is day and night.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

Go with Marantz


----------

